# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  PHILIPS GS7330 ΑΤΜΟΣΙΔΕΡΟ ΜΕ BOILER

## rainbow4

Ερώτηση παρακαλώ...ενώ όλα δουλεύουν ρολοι (πρεσάρισμα νερού-ετοιμασία ατμού-λειτουργία πρεσοστατη)ατμός.. και ενω όλα πανε καλά για περίπου 6-7 λεπτά ξαφνικά γίνετε ένα black out και σβήνει το main button του boiler...με αποτέλεσμα να πρεπει να το ανάβω πάλι και να πρέπει να περιμένω να γίνει από την αρχή η διαδικασία όλη μέχρι να έχω ατμό,και πάλι για περίπου 7 λεπτά μέχρι να σβήσει το main button από μονο του ξανά..ξέρει κανεις τι μπορεί να φταίει?άλλαξα πρεσοστατη μήπως και έφταιγε αυτός αλλα και πάλι τίποτα....!!!!

----------


## nikoskerkyra

Εαν εχεις γνωσεις αλλαζεις πυκνωτες απο πλακετα, εαν δεν εχεις πας σε τεχνικο

----------

